# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه > آموزش: هک شبکه های وایرلس با سطح امنیت WPA2

## mahdinamazi

هک شبکه های وایرلس با سطح امنیت WPA2
این آموزش با استفاده از دستورات کامندی لینوکس در محیط سیستم عامل BackTrack صورت خواهد گرفت
*دانلود
*

----------


## رامین مرادی

فكر كنم اگه قوانين سايت يادم مونده باشه اين نوع تايپيك ها كه باعث ضرر شخص يا گروهي ميشه نبايد ايجاد بشه .مديران اين بخش كجايند؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## alunduo

Recommend a super Security router:http://szelins.com/3G_WIFI_Router_H880.html wap2 or wap

----------

